# Wago DMX Latenzen



## littrom (26 Dezember 2020)

Hallo alle zusammen,

habe ein Problem mit der Funktionsweise des DMX-Ausgangs an der Wago.

Technisch funktioniert alles gut, sprich die Wago kann DMX-Aktoren ansprechen.

Womit ich ein Problem habe, ist die Funktionsweise beim Dimmen. Während des Dimmvorgangs schickt die Wago die Werte Ruckartig an den Aktor, sodass das Licht stufenweise heller bzw. dunkler wird.

Ich habe schon probiert die Taktrate zu erhöhen.

Ich hätte kein Problem damit, wenn es höher aufgelöst wäre als 6-7 Schritte.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das Problem lösen könnte? 

Gruß Roman


----------



## holgermaik (26 Dezember 2020)

Hallo Roman
Du musst schon etwas genauer werden
Welcher Controller, CS2.3 oder ecockpit, welche Karte, Einstellung der Karte, Taskzeit des DMX Task..


----------



## Senator42 (27 Dezember 2020)

wieviele Bytes werden geschickt?

Es müssen nicht alle 255 Nettobytes gesendet werden.
Ich hatte dieses ruckeln auch, habe dann auf ca. 30 Nettobytes reduziert.
Der Empfänger muss natürlich auf diese kleine Adresse (ab 1..) eingestellt sein.


----------



## littrom (27 Dezember 2020)

Hallo alle zusammen,

sorry habs voll vergessen.

Runtime ist eCockpit,
Kommunikationskarte: 750-652
Karte ist nach der Beschreibung zum FB eingestellt.
Die Taktzeit ist momentan auf 20ms.


----------



## littrom (27 Dezember 2020)

Hallo Senator42

ich sende Momentan den Real-Wert vom SinglebuttenDimmer FB and den Input. Den Wert multipliziere ich um 2.55 damit ich auf die 255 komme.

Was meisnt du mit Begrenzung der Nettobytes? 

Gruß Roman


----------



## Senator42 (27 Dezember 2020)

DMX besteht aus einem byte mit dem wert 0, und 1 bis 255 Byte mit den werten der kanäle 1.. 255.

wenn du z.b. nur ein gerät mit 6 kanälen hast, und dies auf adr 1 gestellt ist,
dann müssen nur diese 6 byte gesendet werden.

den rest ( 255-6=249)  kannst du dir schenken.    also gar nicht senden.
das spart 249 * 40µs (ich glaube 40µs benötigt ein byte, ist nämlich 250kBit/s)

> Begrenzung der Nettobytes?
nur die benötigen bytes senden. nicht alle 255.

dann geht es vielleicht auch schneller als 20ms Takt.

steht eigentlich alles im web. von da hab ich es auch.


----------



## littrom (27 Dezember 2020)

Danke für den Hinweis,

probiere es morgen aus.

Wie DMX funktioniert weis ich ziemlich gut. bzw. sollte es wissen mit 17 Jahren Berufserfahrung in der Veranstaltungstechik 

Gruß Roman


----------



## sven_r. (2 Februar 2021)

Hi,
ich greife das Thema noch mal auf, weil ich ein ähnliches Problem mit der DMX-Ausgabe von der Klemme hatte.
@Senator42 meint glaube ich schon das richtige (obwohl es 512 und nicht 255 Kanäle sind), aber noch mal zur Verdeutlichung:
Die 652er Klemme ist für gewöhnliche DMX-Benutzung schlicht zu langsam. Ein halbes oder sogar ein ganzes Universum kann sie zwar ausgeben, dann aber nur mit Wiederholungsraten im Sekundenbereich. 
Was hilft, ist einfach weniger DMX-Kanäle zu senden. Es gibt bestimmte Grenzwerte, bei denen Performanceverbesserungen eintreten, da bist du im Handbuch bestimmt auch drüber gestolpert (21 Kanäle, 45 Kanäle usw). Ich habe zum Beispiel die Startadresse 1 und Anzahl gesendeter Kanäle (iNumberOfChannel) auf 40 gesetzt und bin damit recht zufrieden. Pass auch auf, dass deine Karte die aktuelle Firmwareversion (06) besitzt.

Da mir 40 Kanäle allerdings lange nicht reichen, benutze ich die Karte nur als Backup und habe meine Software umprogrammiert. DMX in und out läuft jetzt über Art-Net bzw. sACN als Netzwerkverbindung. 

Gruß Sven


----------

